# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Lý do bị mọc sừng

## haicauhoan

Đôi vợ chồng trẻ du lịch Thái Lan trong tour có chương trình tham quan sở thú.

Hướng dẫn viên dẫn mọi người đến trước chuồng voi và nói:

- Loài voi có khả năng "yêu" nhau đến 45 phút.

Vợ nháy mắt chồng:

- Ông thấy chưa?

Chồng: Im lặng là vàng!

Đến trước chuồng cọp, hướng dẫn viên giới thiệu:

- Loài cọp có thể yêu đến 30 phút.

Vợ nháy mắt chồng:

- Ông thấy chưa?

Chồng: Im lặng là vàng!

Đến trước chuồng nai, hướng dẫn viên nói:

- Loài nai chỉ có thể yêu 5 phút mà thôi.

Chồng nháy mắt vợ:

- Thấy chưa?

Vợ thủng thỉnh đáp:

- Bởi vậy nên nó mới mọc sừng đó! *
Admin cảnh báo: Không đưa link quảng cáo vào bài viết.*
​

----------


## phungnham92

*Trả lời: Lý do bị mọc sừng*

:a: ysl thì sẽ dư canxi thôi :emlaugh:

----------


## shakira

*Trả lời: Lý do bị mọc sừng*

Hay thế như thế cãi làm sao được nhỉ

----------


## vivawhite

*Trả lời: Lý do bị mọc sừng*

kimlinh mang bài này về ứng dụng à [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

